# Visa changes July 2012



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all, can anyone tell me how the upcoming changes will really affect my visa application? I was looking at state sponsorship. I am registered nurse, specialism community health (14 yrs experience) I have been lead to believe if your skills are in very high demand the new system may accelerate your application, is this correct, or am I destined to 'sit in a pot' waiting for my turn?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

State sponsorship visas don't "sit in the pot". They are higher priority than independent applications


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you Boboa, 
I am reading so much about the new system and how an EOI, is lodged, then the government and state choose highest points, then most needed professions etc, it really is all very confusing. So if my skills are still in high demand, I should still be ok? There seems such panic about the changes.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well it is not yet written in stone. A lot of people panic as they think it will be same as NZ EOI. The difference is NZ doesn't have state sponsorship Aus does. I wouldn't panic as it seems to be rumors so far. 
The main idea is that the government wants to vet out thousands of applications received under current system which are not in demand. So it might be easier for people with good English and skills to immigrate under new system. 
If you want additional piece of mind it is ALWAYS good to go back to the source, ring DIAC. 
Otherwise you'll have to live of rumors and speculations, just like the information above.


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Will definitely look to DIAC for clarification, thanks again for the info, here's hoping us nurses are still in high demand.


----------

